
Show HN: Transcrypt Python to JavaScript compiler w. ES6 modules, alpha release - JdeH
https://github.com/QQuick/Transcrypt/releases/tag/ES6_modules_early_experience
======
JdeH
This is an early experience release. Official release will be in July. For
production use v3.6.101.
[http://www.transcrypt.org](http://www.transcrypt.org)

